
A Journey to Less Than 10% Word Error Rate - reubenmorais
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/11/a-journey-to-10-word-error-rate/?a
======
nmstoker
Have been avidly following both this and Common Voice over the last few months
and it's a really exciting area for Mozilla to address.

